# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Autonomous urban delivery robots, Marble, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Marble

----------


## Airicist

Marble's delivery robot rolls through SF

Published on Apr 12, 2017




> Marble and Yelp Eat24 have started robot food delivery in San Francisco. Marble is rolling out a new delivery robot in San Francisco's Mission District.


"Marble and Yelp Eat24 start robot food delivery in San Francisco"

by Lora Kolodny
April 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

These robots are delivering food to your door

Published on Apr 12, 2017




> Food-delivery services Yelp Eat24 and DoorDash are using robots to bring you burritos and burgers on demand.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 12, 2017




> Hungry? But you don't want to deal with a human? If you live in San Francisco's Mission district, you can get your food delivered by a robot named Marble.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Marble co-founder and CMU grad says Pittsburgh can be 'Silicon Valley of robotics'"

by Aaron Aupperlee
April 27, 2018

----------

